# Is this a morkie?



## mmmochi (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all, wondering if you could tell whether this dog is a morkie? Any input appreciated:









He's the one the right in this pic:









And the one on the far left here:









The breeder is saying all of them are morkies, from the same litter. The ones with prick ears look more like chorkies to me, while the ones with droopy ears do look like morkies. 

I really want a puppy that's either full or part maltese (not chihuahua). Thanks in advance!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

IMO, if you're doubting the breeder, it's a breeder best not dealt with. Personally, I don't support breeding 'mixes' for profit. There can be multiple sires in a single litter but honestly I couldnt' tell you if it's a maltese/yorkie mixed breed. I almost got a maltese/poodle when I was looking for my first dog until I realized... I don't really care for most poodles, so I got a purebred maltese. Can honestly say - best decision of my life!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Although there are many who do not support the so called "designer breeds", I have to admit, those puppies are adorable. And, from what they look like, I would venture to guess that they do look like Morkies.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

As someone who sees puppies like this in the shelters all the time, I would highly recommend that you consider adoption first! Those pups look like Yorkie/Chihuahua mixes to me.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

All puppies a adorable. Every single puppy that ever drew breath is adorable. People who create so called designer dogs are despicable. Those who support the slaughter of breeds are pitifully uniformed. If you are thinking about supporting persons who are out to make a buck by catering to the latest mindless trend....please THINK again. No they don't look the same, because you never know what you are going to get when you cross mix. Further, no respectable breeder of either Yorkshire Terriers or Maltese would allow their puppies to be adopted without a spay/neuter contract. Do not believe for one second that because they are a mixed breed that they will not inherit genetic disease...very serious diseases spread by careless breeding. Step up to the plate. Listen and learn. For yourself, avoid the disaster of a very sick, badly bred dog. Please.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> As someone who sees puppies like this in the shelters all the time, I would highly recommend that you consider adoption first! Those pups look like Yorkie/Chihuahua mixes to me.


That was what I was thinking as well, Yorkie with Chihuahua.
Of course with mixes you never can tell, unless they're DNA tested.

If you are seeking a new dog to join your family, try Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder
You can search by size of dog or breed. 
They have many mixes & purebred dogs needing homes.
You can type in your zipcode or postal code to see all the dogs & pups near you, needing a great home! Good luck in your search!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They look like little mixed breeds to me, so it doesn't matter what mix they are, does it? Check Petfinder and save yourself some money.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They're cute ,that's what's so sad about it... They do look like Yorkie with Chihuahua.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

One obvious issue with mixing two different breeds is that the offspring can come out looking just like mom, just like dad, or a mixture of both. You never really know what you're going to get when you mix breeds.

I am not certain if you are already aware of it or not, but no responsible reputable breeder would ever breed two different breeds together. If you find someone who is intentionally breeding two breeds together, please do not support them by purchasing one of their puppies. The reason why responsible purebred breeders are important to support is because they put a lot of time (and money) into presenting dogs of a particular breed that represent the breed well in all areas including physical appearance, temperament, and health. A responsible breeder is one that does not mix breeds together, and actively shows their dogs in AKC conformation (inside of the US -- there are other reputable kennel clubs in other countries). The best way to start your search for a puppy is to first decide what breed you want, and second, look for a show breeder. If they do not show their dogs in AKC conformation, they are not reputable and you should stay away. That also goes to say that not ALL show breeders are reputable -- but it is a great place to start. 

If you are truly interested in a Maltese, you can take a look at the American Maltese Association website of several recommended show breeders listed by state: American Maltese Association

You can also look at Petfinder.com if you may be interested in rescuing a Maltese; sometimes there are puppies available if you have your heart set on a puppy. I wouldn't rule out a younger adult either, though, if you are wanting the "puppy stage"...Maltese stay like puppies for several years!

In answer to your question about the above puppies, I do agree with you that this particular puppy appears to be a Chuhuahua/Yorkie mix -- but you really never know. Either way, the parents of the puppies are probably not good representations of each breed, and therefore you will not know what type of puppy you are getting until it's too late. Poorly bred dogs will cost thousands of dollars in medical bills if they have a serious health issue. My first Maltese (purebred, but not from a reputable breeder) was an amazing boy, but he had a liver shunt and I had to put him down before he was even 2 years old. He was too sick to survive surgery, and his medicine stopped working. Please don't put yourself through the same potential heartbreak that I went through.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Definitely look like mutts to me, though very cute mutts. I agree with the others. If you want a super cute mixed breed puppy, the shelters and rescues are overflowing with them. I would certainly not pay pure bred prices for mixed breed doggies considering no respectable breeder would mix their dogs.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

My neighbors have two cockapoo girls and they couldn't be more different. One looks like a poodle and is very spirited and independent. The other looks like a cocker spaniel and is fearful and anxious. No one believes that they are the same "breed" of dog!

With a mixed breed, I just don't see how you could predict with any accuracy how the puppy will look or what the temperament will be like as he/she grows up.


----------



## mmmochi (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your input, you guys are such a great community. I'm going to keep searching shelters for mixed maltese, or will buy from a reputable purebred breeder. Can I still post in the spoiledmaltese boards even if I get a mixed malti?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

mmmochi said:


> Thank you all so much for your input, you guys are such a great community. I'm going to keep searching shelters for mixed maltese, or will buy from a reputable purebred breeder. Can I still post in the spoiledmaltese boards even if I get a mixed malti?


Certainly! We have Maltese here, dogs that are mixed with part Maltese, and even honourary Maltese here! :wub:

Did you try Petfinder yet? It is such a handy way to see dogs in shelters near you!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

mmmochi said:


> Thank you all so much for your input, you guys are such a great community. I'm going to keep searching shelters for mixed maltese, or will buy from a reputable purebred breeder. Can I still post in the spoiledmaltese boards even if I get a mixed malti?


Of course you can! I just read this thread. Thank you for taking the advice and not being defensive. I know it is so so hard when you see an adorable puppy to not fall instantly in love with it (no matter where they come from). I can tell you from my experience with adoption that it was the absolute most rewarding thing I have ever done! There are so many loving & amazing dogs in shelters. For example, my Rudy is a purebred maltese and I got him as a puppy! It does happen. Keep looking. Petfinder.com is your best bet! Let us know if we can be of any help in your search.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Many years ago I had a bichon who had puppies by a yorkie (puppy!) that I was babysitting.  I never thought about a tiny 7 month old pup getting my 18 lb bichon pregnant!!!!!


But anyway, she had 6 pups that all looked different from each other, one looked exactly like a yorkie, one looked like a bichon and the rest were somewhere in the middle. The last one to go ended up being the cutest when he grew up!!! 

That litter was lucky, all the pups were healthy and had long happy lives....of course they're all gone now (of old age). 

Get a pup if you want, but I wouldn't spend too much on a "designer" dog because you never know what you'll end up with. 

A friend of mine got a "poo-chon" (poodle-bichon) thinking she was getting a small dog like a malt. He's now 18 lbs!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My Tessa is a mix - we think Maltese and Shih Tzu - who I adopted through Northcentral Maltese Rescue. She is an absolutely wonderful dog and gets herself into all sorts of antics and situations, even though she only has three legs (ie the Koi Pond incident from July). Sweetness came from a breeder who shows locally. I love both of my girls very deeply but there is something very special about Tessa.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a "Morkie" and most of the pups in that litter you're asking about look like maltese/yorkie mixes. The specific puppy you are asking about might be- but does the "breeder" also have a male chi? That puppy looks more like a chi/yorkie mix to me. A similar thing happened to a neighbor of mine who thought she was getting a "morkie" because she liked my rescue,Mindy. It had the exact same look of that puppy. After she took it to the vet- the vet thought it had chi in it and when the breeder was confronted she admitted that a chi might have also gotten to the bitch when she was in heat-so there were probably both mixes in the litter. Yes- it was a puppy mill that had lots of different small breeds-so sad. My neighbor kept the puppy and it really ended up very chi like in both looks and personality. By the way, my "little" Morkie ended up being 16 lbs!! My point being that unless you are getting a rescue- you really don't know what you will end up with in these mixed breeds.


----------



## mmmochi (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. I nixed the questionable breeder once she wouldn't let me meet the parents or see the living conditions of her pups...so sad to think how those little ones might be treated.  Upside to this update is that my friend referred me to a private owner whose Maltese had two puppies with her neighbor's yorkie (both gorgeous and healthy) and I brought one home yesterday.  His name is Bento, he's 10 weeks old, and he is already keeping me up all night with crate training.  Really excited to be a new and first time mom.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats- welcome little Bento!


----------



## mmmochi (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh and...I can't believe what an invaluable resource this site is!! I've been able to find answers to ALL my questions so far. Everything from harnesses to vaccine schedules to puppy training and socializing. So glad to have found such a supportive community of parents. #winning


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> All puppies a adorable. Every single puppy that ever drew breath is adorable. People who create so called designer dogs are despicable. Those who support the slaughter of breeds are pitifully uniformed. If you are thinking about supporting persons who are out to make a buck by catering to the latest mindless trend....please THINK again. No they don't look the same, because you never know what you are going to get when you cross mix. Further, no respectable breeder of either Yorkshire Terriers or Maltese would allow their puppies to be adopted without a spay/neuter contract. Do not believe for one second that because they are a mixed breed that they will not inherit genetic disease...very serious diseases spread by careless breeding. Step up to the plate. Listen and learn. For yourself, avoid the disaster of a very sick, badly bred dog. Please.


 
So very well said, and right from the heart. I honestly can not beleive what is going on "out there", and it just seems to be getting worse. VERY FRUSTRATING. I will have to say, that I think there is a small minority of pet owners who breed their pets, that do not know better, very small minority, however, the majority, and not meaning to judge, but do know better. In either case, this should not be done at all, as so wonderfully stated above. I have had many talks with my vet office, about this nonsense, and thank GOD, the vets, straight up, tell the pet owners, breeding their pets is WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, morkies are cute, as somone stated, every puppy is cute, as a matter of fact, every fur-baby is cute. And I will be completely honest, and I could be dead wrong, but these babies do not look heathly to me at all. Their poor Mommys and pups.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> So very well said, and right from the heart. I honestly can not beleive what is going on "out there", and it just seems to be getting worse. VERY FRUSTRATING. I will have to say, that I think there is a small minority of pet owners who breed their pets, that do not know better, very small minority, however, the majority, and not meaning to judge, but do know better. In either case, this should not be done at all, as so wonderfully stated above. I have had many talks with my vet office, about this nonsense, and thank GOD, the vets, straight up, tell the pet owners, breeding their pets is WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, morkies are cute, as somone stated, every puppy is cute, as a matter of fact, every fur-baby is cute. And I will be completely honest, and I could be dead wrong, but these babies do not look heathly to me at all. Their poor Mommys and pups.


 
Sorry, I may have come off on the strong side, and if that is your baby in your aviator pic, the baby is adorable. It's just that mixing breeds, and pet people breeding their pets, just hurts me to my heart. Doing things just as this, has the high risk of causing so much heartache, in so many ways.

But I do have to say, if that is your current baby in your aviator pic, again, the baby is adorable.


----------

